# First Official Fountain Pen #0001



## Denis McCarthy (Feb 10, 2013)

So here is my first official fountain pen #0001. This one is crafted from recovered Spruce from a old shed that I recently tore down. The wood is at least 100 years old as the shed was built in the 20's. The kit is a Woodcraft Chrome Navigator Fountain. Great kit that was alot of fun to build. 












Here is the lower barrel with the tiny serial number and date of build hand written then top coated with conversion varnish.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 10, 2013)

How clever of you.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 10, 2013)

very nice.... But it is hand written with what?


----------



## Denis McCarthy (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep, hand written papaturn. Had to hold my breath.. Its a .1mm engineering marker. Thanks for the kind words..


----------



## dansills (Feb 12, 2013)

Denis McCarthy said:


> Yep, hand written papaturn. Had to hold my breath.. Its a .1mm engineering marker. Thanks for the kind words..




Great job .. I gotta ask - where does one find such a pen?


----------

